# Goose Pastrami



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Since Snow goose season is right around the corner. Here is an amazing recipe. I did this with goose breast and venison. People couldn't tell the difference and preferred the goose.

Cure:
3 - Deboned Canada goose breasts (6 pieces or halves)
1/2 Cup - Tender Quick
2 Teaspoons Dried Thyme
2 Teaspoons Ground Corriander
2 Table Spoons Garlic Salt/Powder
1/4 Cup Black Pepper
2 Teaspoons Onion Salt/Powder
1/4 Cup Brown Sugar

Put cure on breasts and put in zip top bag and seal up getting most of the air out. I put mine in a food saver bag or vacuum sealed them. Let sit in fridge for 5+ days depending on thickness of Goose or roast. Turning over a few times a day. Or when ever you think of it when opening the fridge.

After the 5+ days are up. Rise with cold water or soak in water for about 1 hour. It is up to you. Then add the rub.

Rub:
3 table spoons of Black pepper (can use coarse if you want)
1 teaspoon of Ground Corriander
1/2 Teaspoon of Onion powder/salt
1/2 teaspoon of Paprika
1 teaspoon of Garlic salt/powder
1/2 teaspoon of dried thyme.

The have a hot smoker up to 225-230 degrees. Put in smoker and smoke until internal temp of 150 degrees. Takes about 2 hours.

Take off smoker and wrap in tin foil and rest for 30 mins or so. Slice thin and enjoy. It even gets better when cooled and the next day. ;-)

I got this recipe from steven Rinella.


----------

